# Need a Microsoft Office Access 2007 to 2003 converter. If one exists.



## axeman61 (Mar 19, 2003)

I need Access 2007 for school, but I don't have it at home. I downloaded the compatibility pack from Microsoft's website, but Access 2007 files still won't open up in 2003.

Any help on this issue is much appreciated.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

There is no compatability pack for Access, only for Word, Excel, Powerpoint etc.

You can however use the 2007 feature to "save as" a 2000, or a 2002/2003 compatable file at the school end, if that is possible..

Otherwise you mayu need to upgrade to 2007 at home.


----------

